# Y Axis Power-feed For A Benchtop Mill



## Dan_S (Mar 21, 2016)

Anyone set up a y axis powerfeed for a pm-932, pm-45, pm-940 etc, if so what did you do/use?

After all the cranking I did in my last project, I'm thinking this might be a good investment to save me time/hand cramps.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Dan,

Does the Y-axis handwheel and bearing plate extend off the front of your stand? Reason I ask is because when I had the 12z, mine did (not counting the chip tray), and I was seriously considering buying a standard Y-axis PF for a knee mill and making a custom front plate/bearing carrier and shaft extension if needed. But as you know, other events happened that eliminated the need for this project, i.e., bought a new PM935, so I never got past the planning stage.

But I was pretty certain that I could make one work. Now if the Y-axis handwheel doesn't extend beyond the mill's base, then this scenario won't work.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 21, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## coolidge (Mar 21, 2016)

I purchased a 2nd power feed for my Y before thinking this through, in the end I decided while it was possible it would require more engineering and fab than I wanted to mess with.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 21, 2016)

Dan, Charles is right in that this would take a bit of thinking/engineering and fab, but I don't think it would be that hard once you get into it. From the pics I would say it's definitely worth looking into.

EDIT: Look at it this way. Once you figure out all the details you could offer your services to others with these machines and maybe get a bit of walking around money for your efforts.


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 21, 2016)

I know it would be work, my main concern would be making sure I don't loose any travel. I might have to email Matt, and see what he has to say as well.

I found a video series of James Kilroy's and he did something similar.


----------



## navav2002 (Apr 23, 2016)

I am planning a Y axis power feed for my 932. Searching eBay for "Y axis power feed" will yeild several results of kits that you shouldn't have to modify very much as they come with the Y axis components. They appear to be different than the X axis kits.


----------



## navav2002 (Apr 23, 2016)

Looking at things a little more closley, I'm thinking which ever kit you start with you will need to do some modification....It may be easier to start with the x-axis kit so you get the mounting plate??

I was planning on ordering one of the aSong kits next week and giving this a shot...


----------



## navav2002 (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm finally getting around to installing  my Y axis power feed!! As with any project like this there are several ways to "get there", I thought I'd share what  I've come up with, hopefully it will give you some ideas on how to proceed. I don't think there is a true "bolt on" kit available that will fit the benchtop mills, every kit I've seen will need some sort of modification as they are really designed for knee mill instillation.  I am not done yet (am waiting on a part) but I will show you what I have thus far:

I made a stand off and a spacer to clear the drip tray on my machine.






The spacer replaces this factory part.





I also extended the shaft.





So it looks something like this:















I bought the wrong power feed...This one is designed to be mounted horizontally (that's why the top is chopped off rather than rounded}. Don't get this one, get the one designed to be mounted vertically... 

I will post more when I'm finished...


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice!  Yea, when I saw the last picture, I was like 'oh no, that's for the x-axis!' but then realized that you had it figured out already. You could always fab a small cover to protect the gear from chips and whatnot.


----------



## burtonbr (Jun 4, 2017)

That's very clean  looking install I bet your going to enjoy it..


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 5, 2017)

An old timing gear cover from a kohler engine is shapped  just about right.


----------



## tweinke (Jun 5, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> An old timing gear cover from a kohler engine is shapped  just about right.



That would be repurposing at its best!


----------



## WHKAMP (Jun 11, 2017)

This is my version of a Y axis power feed for the 932.


----------



## WHKAMP (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks to all for the nice comments. A few more details on my Y axis install. The calibrated dial is from the junk box but was from an old Bridgeport, these are available on Ebay. The hand wheel handle folds up, I could see possible bodily injury with the OEM Y axis crank handle spinning around! These are available from Grizzly and others. 

Installing the drive is one effort, rigging up the limit switches another. The picture shows how I did it. The micro switches need to be swapped one side to the other which can be done without disturbing the wiring.


----------



## navav2002 (Jul 9, 2017)

My parts came in so I got to make some progress on my Y axis power feed. I still have to install the limit switch but other than that I am up and running. I really love this mod!! It makes  life so much more enjoyable and gives you a better finish to boot!!

Here are a couple more pics:

I cut a keyway slot and pinned my shaft extension:



I also modded the bevel gear to accept my handle:



I made an alumnium cover since I had bought an X axis power feed...It's kinda nice as I was able to gain a little more travel by milling the cover in this fashion...


----------



## Dan_S (Jul 10, 2017)

navav2002 said:


> My parts came in so I got to make some progress on my Y axis power feed. I still have to install the limit switch but other than that I am up and running. I really love this mod!! It makes  life so much more enjoyable and gives you a better finish to boot!!



Excellent work, when I get settled into the new shop i will have to add this to my project list.


----------



## navav2002 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks Dan..

Whkamp makes a very valid point above...You need a folding handle for sure!! It's very uncomfortable having that meat cleaver spinning around your groinal region...

I will probably change the handle to a folding version or remove it all together...I doubt I will ever use the handle, the power feed is controlable even for finite adjustments...I never use my X axis handle either...


----------



## WHKAMP (Jul 10, 2017)

Very nice work, the mod to the bevel gear housing a great idea. For those contemplating the Y axis motor add, the top of the bevel gear housing is higher than the bottom of the table and this limits the table travel unless a work around is implemented.


----------



## CRTech (Dec 26, 2017)

navav2002 said:


> My parts came in so I got to make some progress on my Y axis power feed. I still have to install the limit switch but other than that I am up and running. I really love this mod!! It makes  life so much more enjoyable and gives you a better finish to boot!!
> 
> Here are a couple more pics:
> 
> ...


Just curious on how this mod is holding up. I am ordering the exact mill with PDF and DRO and would like to add a Y axis power feed.


----------



## navav2002 (Dec 30, 2017)

CRTech said:


> Just curious on how this mod is holding up. I am ordering the exact mill with PDF and DRO and would like to add a Y axis power feed.


Oh it's Great!! I use it constantly and never touch the hand wheel, I don't know how people live without it..

Congrats and I hope you enjoy your new mill!!


----------



## petertha (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice installations. I'm curious, do you guys also have power feed on the X-axis & this is additive power functionality? Or did you select this over X-axis? I didn't quite see how you now handle getting lubrication to the stock lead screw shaft / bushing area. Did you install an oiler nipple or replaced bushing type hole with sealed bearings or...?


----------



## navav2002 (Dec 30, 2017)

petertha said:


> Nice installations. I'm curious, do you guys also have power feed on the X-axis & this is additive power functionality? Or did you select this over X-axis? I didn't quite see how you now handle getting lubrication to the stock lead screw shaft / bushing area. Did you install an oiler nipple or replaced bushing type hole with sealed bearings or...?


The mill that I have comes from the factory with a x-axis power feed otherwise I would have definatly added that first!! There are "bolt on" kits available for the x-axis so it would not present the challanges that the y-axis did..

I drilled a hole in my standoff so I am able to access the ball oiler. If you look closely at the pictures I think you can see it..


----------

